# Maverick ET-732 used in Oven - Will door smash wires



## cstallings (Oct 30, 2012)

My smoker has holes to allow the wires to run into the smoker.  What do you do if you want to cook in an oven?  Will the door smash the wires?  Anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 30, 2012)

Most ovens have a soft gasket of a stainless mesh material. Mine has never caused any issue with the probe wires.


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 30, 2012)

I finish in the oven few times. I just close the door slow.


----------



## venture (Oct 30, 2012)

I carefully wrap a couple of turns of a length of aluminum foil around a section of the probe wire.  If done carefully the foil will slide up and down the length of the wire for proper positioning at the pinch point. This will give at least a little extra protection from mechanical damage.

On my smoker, I lower the lid gently.  Oven seals are usually soft enough you won't have to worry.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a maverick et-73 and have used it in the oven a few times with no problems.

Stan


----------



## cstallings (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for your help.  I thought it would be fine, but wanted some other opinions before I tempted it.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 30, 2012)

I use my 732 in the oven all the time. No issues at all with the wires being crimped. The door seal is soft enough.You'll be surprised how off your oven may be.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 30, 2012)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> I use my 732 in the oven all the time. No issues at all with the wires being crimped. The door seal is soft enough.You'll be surprised how off your oven may be.



Yea..  mines off about 25`-30`


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 1, 2012)

Cstallings, the bare wires can be a problem ;water, pressure from a door, rolling it for storage,etc.

I stopped by Radio Shack and got some 'shrinkwrap' for wires and am going to take care of those problems. If you are worried about the door, try modding it with a 'grommet hole' for inserting the probes. [hint-do the grommet on the side so you won't interfere with the placement in the cooker as you open the door]...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just sayin'...

Have fun and a Happy Holidat Season , and...


----------

